# Is a female dilute pigeon considered heterozygous or homozygous?



## GladWingsOfDestiny (Jun 2, 2020)

It's a recessive gene which means one copy would make an animal heterozygous. But females can only acquire one copy anyway, and that makes them visual for dilute. And typically a visual recessive is considered homozygous. But female pigeons present a confusing wrinkle to this that most animals do not, since they can only ever get one copy. So what language is used for this situation? Is she a het? Or homozygous?

I hope I explained the question well enough.


----------

